# riding in northern germany



## J.N. (Dec 15, 2004)

i'll be spending some time in bremen germany next year and looking for any riding in the general area. bremen is about an hour north of hamburg. thanks for any info.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2005)

J.N. said:


> i'll be spending some time in bremen germany next year and looking for any riding in the general area. bremen is about an hour north of hamburg. thanks for any info.


have a look, it's in german
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=85


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> have a look, it's in german
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=85


Hi J.N.

Also check out www.bike-magazin.de they have a database containing lot's of routes in Germany. Think it's not to far a drive to Sauerland where some good biking is to be found.

Hi [email protected],

Nice www you have on mtb routes in CH. Are you the administrator of that www because I have lots of good trails in the Montreux area on paper (profiles and every thing) that I could send you...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2005)

Uzzi said:


> Hi [email protected],
> 
> Nice www you have on mtb routes in CH. Are you the administrator of that www because I have lots of good trails in the Montreux area on paper (profiles and every thing) that I could send you...


Hoi Uzzi
Thx, send it and yes the side is by my own.
Area about Montreux is always welcome.
http://babel.altavista.com/urltrurl?url=http://www.liebing.ch/bike/info/touren.html&lp=de_en
hope to here from you soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2005)

one more
http://www.8ung.at/oxking/bike/
check
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=108920&page=47&pp=25
MTBker aus HB = Hansestadt Bremen and ask there


----------



## EHPhillips (Mar 29, 2005)

There is plenty of riding up here. I am living in Berlin. You can have some great rides in the Harz mountains.

http://www.goslar.de/tourismus.htm


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

nice pics

http://www.1gang.de/ (singlespeedy)
http://www.1pic.blogspot.com/ (same guy, not only bikepics)

s


----------



## Bona (Sep 15, 2005)

I am visiting friends in Butsbach, not sure how to spell it at the moment but it is about 45 minutes NE of Frankfurt. Does anyone know of bike shops within an hour or so of here that would rent bikes and have a place to ride? I am looking for trails through the forests. I would like to ride someplace where my friends can drop me off and come pick me up later. I am going to have my German friend call some local bike shops for me but if anyone else knows this area it might save us some time.

Thanks


----------



## VonTurnerSki (Jun 17, 2005)

J.N. said:


> i'll be spending some time in bremen germany next year and looking for any riding in the general area. bremen is about an hour north of hamburg. thanks for any info.


Interesting sense of direction... Bremen is south west of Hamburg 

Anyway, as you'll be on the western side of the North European plain then there's not much of interest to the gravity inclined (pardon the pun). As another poster mentioned the Saurerland is probably your best bet, see http://www.bike-arena.de for more details.

Of coures, if you've got a spare 10-14 hours for the drive each way to the Alps then there are plenty of other alternatives....


----------



## TX29er (Nov 2, 2008)

*I tried to sign up for membership yesterday*



[email protected] said:


> Hoi Uzzi
> Thx, send it and yes the side is by my own.
> Area about Montreux is always welcome.
> http://babel.altavista.com/urltrurl?url=http://www.liebing.ch/bike/info/touren.html&lp=de_en
> hope to here from you soon.


TX29er is the user name. Perhaps you can approve the request? Or more to the point, I was trying to get local information because I will be in Hamburg on September 11 and I guess the closest trail system is Harburger Berge. I would like to know if that is true, and if I could rent a couple of mtb's for that day.

In the mean time, I have contacted [email protected] and they have gotten me in touch with Cycle team Buccholz. I called and they said they have rentals, but when I e-mailed to confirm their location and further information they have not responded.

Any help with contacts for MTB rentals will be appreciated.

Thank you.

TX29er


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Lots of people make weekend trips to the Harz Mountains for biking.
It's great there! (What else would I say - I live there  )


















Sauerland - Bremen is about 300km... a bit far just for biking, if you ask me.

The Lüneburger Heide is pretty nice as well and not too far from Bremen.
Also there is the Naturpark Dümmer with the Neustädter Moor. Nice landscape but no mountains around.


----------



## jm-lh (Jan 30, 2012)

To recover the Bremen Area: 

We have a lot XC and Cyclocross riding in the area, but if there is anyone who would like some riding in the Diepholz / Vechta Area close to Bremen, give me a message. My new bike is finished soon


----------



## ColoradoTravel (Sep 16, 2012)

*Munich*



Uzzi said:


> Hi J.N.
> 
> and where some good biking is to be found.
> 
> ...


Is there anything good in the Munich Area?


----------



## eyebike (Sep 30, 2006)

I am going to be in Munich area over first weekend of October, how can I find a decent bike, trails, and people to ride with?


----------

